# Technically international



## SandpitMedic (Jan 2, 2022)

Technically space is international.
So SpaceX is is hiring contract Paramedics. Must be licensed in FL, work a few weeks/months annually.
The caveats are that you are explicitly *not* a SpaceX employee, but are just a low level support person. 

Soooo- is this a ticket to Mars? Or more likely another billion dollar space AMR conglomerate looking for a certified professional to pay bottom dollar and give no ****s about? 










						SpaceX
					

SpaceX designs, manufactures and launches advanced rockets and spacecraft.




					boards.greenhouse.io


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 2, 2022)

Nah. Just a ground medic needed during launches. No mars.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 2, 2022)

ahem





						SPACE OPERATIONS PARAMEDIC - CONTRACT
					

https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/5787341002?gh_jid=5787341002&gh_src=4ee42c412us&fbclid=IwAR2miEUgV8CyJlLJr2veimFlfK-p3e1WSf3GpNRltJ0tbMfvDbeJ01VBkzg  SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where...



					emtlife.com


----------



## MEDicJohn (Jan 5, 2022)

I like how operational combat experience is a plus here. Just in case the Martians get hostile. honestly i think even if you're not a space x employee its a cool opportunity to be a part of.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 5, 2022)

They want people who can operate under stress…like when stuff blows up on the pad.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 18, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> They want people who can operate under stress…like when stuff blows up on the pad.


TBH, there's probably not much EMS that needs to be done if stuff blows up on the pad..


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 18, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> TBH, there's probably not much EMS that needs to be done if stuff blows up on the pad..


I wasn’t serious.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2022)

The pad blowing up is the least of our worries


----------



## Summit (Mar 15, 2022)

SandpitMedic said:


> The pad blowing up is the least of our worries


Did you take that position? Tell us cool space stuff


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2022)

Summit said:


> Did you take that position? Tell us cool space stuff


No, no. Like the collective “our”


----------

